# Favorite strains of racing pigeons?



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

What are your favorite strains of homer racing pigeons? What would be the best strain in your opinion? How many different types of stains are there and what are the different abilities of the strain?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There is no best  They can all be good or bad, just depends on who's handling them.

I like Sions, Bekaerts, and SVR's. Mostly because that's what I have, LOL. I have a little bit of everything really. Jan Aarden, Van Wonroy, lots of different kinds of Janssen based stuff, Van Elsackers, etc. But most of the birds I started with were Bekaerts. Would have more if the dog didn't kill them.

Houbens seen to be a popular strain in my combine. I know a few different people who have a lot of them. I was given quite a few, and some devriendts to cross with them.

And then there are my 5 Hill Family Loft birds that are just beautiful!  Wonder Miller stuff. Hopefully they do as good as they look!

Long distance birds have more appeal to me than short distance. Probably why I like Sions so much. One day I'd like to compete at 500+ miles.


----------

